# Sticky  Face to the Name, R U up to it?



## Troutsqueezer

You know how you form a mental image of the other forum members after reading their posts day after day? Sometimes you do catch a glimpse of others and you think: "Wow, he/she doesn't look anything like I pictured!" 

Is it better that we not know what the others look like? Part of the beauty of the Internet is that everyone is equal, no judging people on looks or age, only on what comes out of their brain (in most cases). Would having a mug shot database violate that basic principal of anonymity that makes many want to participate? 

Personally I don't care, since I am extremely good looking. Yes, my wife tells me so, so I know it is true.  Picture below. 









Seriously, I'm not gonna be first, but I'll be second or third if someone else is brave enough, or foolish enough.


----------



## BjornBee

I hear they say that in a picture, you look like you gain 10 pounds. My camera is not so good. It makes you look like you gained 40... 

Here is me and my boy.... just this morning.










And me and my bees....


----------



## George Fergusson

I yam what I yam.










Learning to graft:










Here is me with and without a beard:


----------



## Barry

Troutsqueezer said:


> Seriously, I'm not gonna be first, but I'll be second or third


Okay, we're holding you to your word.










With my son after his graduation from boot camp, Ft. Benning.










Helping roof a tower for high ropes course at a camp in the U.P. this fall.


----------



## Mike Gillmore

*Mike ( aka: MAG_Ohio ) and my 2 youngest*










The view from High Mill Apiaries - on the property of old "High Mill", circa 1830.









My hive set up, with SBB on cinder blocks


----------



## Troutsqueezer

I'm a man of my word. Hollywood talent scouts take note -- I'm not interested. 



















Swarm duty


----------



## BeeBrothersApiary

The "Bee Brothers"


----------



## Michael Palmer

A nice crop in the Champlain Valley











The last bee removal I did.


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way

Wait that's not me, but it's close.

Here I is!









Only ones I could find since I'm always behind the camera(and that's a good thing)
Tom


----------



## The Honey House

*Smile!*

I'm the taller one.


----------



## Ravenseye

*Ravenseye*

OK, I'll join in:









My wife and I in Vegas. Couldn't wait to leave!









Just before my first hiving.









I love this pic!


----------



## Barry

George Fergusson said:


> It's nice to be able to put faces to the names.


Okay, be honest, how many had the right mental image of members? Not me!!


----------



## Troutsqueezer

Barry said:


> Okay, be honest, how many had the right mental image of members? Not me!!


I wasn't even close. I am surprised at the similarities between many of us in general appearance and age. 

I notice there's not much participation from the female side yet. I see Sheri, is she the lone she-poster?


----------



## Troutsqueezer

BjornBee, 

I could swear I've seen you before. Weren't you stationed on the Star Ship Enterprise, like down in the engine room with the lithium crystals? 

Any relation to James Doohan?


----------



## newbee 101

Barry is as EXACTLY as I pictured him, George Fergussen too, except for the beard...
Spooky... I wasnt even close with Bjorn...


----------



## Ravenseye

Ahhh....I was way off. Except for you, George. Maine people.....I guess maybe I've just met them all before. The rest of you.......you look so WRONG!


----------



## Barry

Ravenseye said:


> Ahhh....I was way off. Except for you, George.


Hehe, I was way off with George. I pictured someone twice his size/girth and 10 times the amount of grey hair, maybe a little balding on top. Gee, what is it that our minds use, to come up with these images? Do they key into the written word and mannerisms? Very interesting to say the least.

I'm happy to be able to put a face now with some of you. Dave (Honey House) I saw some years ago when that big boy of his was just a day old. Wow he's grown!

- Barry


----------



## Aisha

Troutsqueezer said:


> I notice there's not much participation from the female side yet. I see Sheri, is she the lone she-poster?


Great idea, Troutsqueezer! It's great to see our beekeeping friends here. 

I'll play for fun and maybe some other gals will come forward. 

Here is one on vacation in Wimberley, Texas, and one withe the bees.


----------



## George Fergusson

> Hehe, I was way off with George.


And I with you Barry. I envisioned a short fat guy. Sort of fatherly, stern. Big bushy eyebrows.. with glasses. Wassup with that?

My beard photograph was me getting ready for a halloween party, I went as half man, half woman. Made a good looking woman by all accounts. There's male and female in all of us..

Dee B... er.. Troutsqueezer was the biggest surprise for me. What a nice benevolent, thoughtful looking gentleman.. not at all what I had envisioned!

Bjorn comes as no surprise for some reason. He reminds me of the father of a friend of mine when I was in high school. He scared me then, Bjorn scares me now 

Nice to see some women showing up here. Come out of the closet! The rest of us are :0


----------



## Walliebee

ok... I'll bite...



















Here's a few years back...


----------



## Jonathan Hofer

*Tis' Me *

http://picasaweb.google.com/jonhofer1984/Beekeeping2007/photo#5126894681612659378


----------



## berkshire bee

might as well dive in. This is my son and me out front. berkshire.


----------



## Dan Williamson

*Me holding my niece (Spring 2007)*










Out with the family!


----------



## King bee apiary

*my mug*










I'm left and my son on the right.Ob hive in middle.


----------



## Legion©

Me, all clean shaven for Movember









King bee apiary: you've got an extra / in there at the end


----------



## Parke County Queen

*Picture of me....*

In the smokies this past August....













With my husband in the smokies.....


----------



## peggjam

*My Other Hobby*


----------



## Dick Allen

jeese, so far there ain’t nobody that looks as though I thought they might have looked, except Mike Palmer because I’ve seen him in person already. 

It snowed last week so now it’s too cold for me to go out and pose in front of the hives, but here’s a quickly taken indoor photo showing that I am a beekeeper. 










Here’s another one when I had my 15 minutes of fame last year on the Associated Press. 

http://www.adn.com/news/alaska/story/8440091p-8334070c.html


----------



## honeyman46408

http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c277/honeyman46408/2006AgFunFair.jpg?t=1199652386


----------



## Tillie

I'll add mine - my beekeeping pictures are on my blog:
http://beekeeperlinda.blogspot.com

But here is a picture of me all cleaned-up from my life away from bees!










and here I am with my grandson and one of my daughters, blowing bubbles from Rabun Bald, the second highest point in Georgia (we had just hiked up)










Linda T in Atlanta


----------



## Flyman

OK...Me too...Some have ask about my handle..FLYMAN










Something else I do when begged....my nieces wedding


----------



## xC0000005

*Here we go*

My son, the only one of the four that wants to be a "keep bee'r". The others want to be professional honey eaters and bee-from-dogs-water-bowl-rescuers:









and me


----------



## taipantoo

This is me after six weeks of Sun, prospecting and mining in Nome, Alaska.










This is my wife, Joyce, and I running our concentrates through the clean up sluices at the Cripple River mining camp.










This is a swarm of bees near my home. They were way up in a willow tree. I would not have been able to get them even if I new how at the time.










Tai
Member of the ECBA Essex County Bee Association


----------



## jackalope

Most recent picture of me turning our 4x8 trailer into a Santaclaus parade float. Like my friend said, what's the point of living in a small town if you don't dress up your trailer or truck for the Santa Claus parade:










"Better" picture of me after my wife gave me a hair cut:










Picture of my daughter in the bee yard - she's the most interested in bees so I use this picture and her drawing of a bee on our honey labels


----------



## Dubhe

Here's my oldest spawn & myself on the top of Washington State. No feral hives up here. Left the other brood (5) at base camp.


----------



## Chef Isaac

Here is my wife and I

http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg169/chefisaac/?action=view&current=DSCF4910.jpg


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL

*If you are really brave...*

You can go to my MySpace and see a ton of pictures. Click the word PIC under my picture to see the different albums. Oh, yeah, you will have to sign in to see the pics, if you already have an account it is no big deal. Without signing in you can still see a video of me removing bees from a sign pole.

www.myspace.com/dukewilliam


----------



## Dick Allen

> Chef, You look so young! I pictured you being much older.


for some reason none of the people in photos i've seen yet look as though i expected they would have. actually, i somehow expected barry birkey to look like garrison keillor, but no resemblance whatsoever.


----------



## Chef Isaac

I am 27 years young and my wife is 28.


----------



## Troutsqueezer

I've got tee shirts older than you...


----------



## Barry

Dick Allen said:


> i somehow expected barry birkey to look like garrison keillor, but no resemblance whatsoever.


That's a good thing I'm thinkin'


----------



## George Fergusson

> That's a good thing I'm thinkin'


Aye. Keillor ain't known for his good looks


----------



## berkshire bee

Chef Isaac said:


> I am 27 years young and my wife is 28.


My son is 28 and tonight he showed up wearing a patchwork shirt that used to be mine. I bought it in 1975 or 76. It's hard to believe it used to fit me.


----------



## kc in wv

Troutsqueezer said:


> I've got tee shirts older than you...


In 1972 I worked for Pepsi as a route driver. I still am wearing the work shirts they made us buy when I do yard work(not Bee Yard). For some reason I can't keep buttons on the shirt around the belly area.

They sure made cloths good then. Best $4 I ever spent.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw

*face to name*

Searching for the queen










not yet










My mouth isn't always open(although some might beg to differ)
I'm explaining a swarm to some co-workers

Jack


----------



## Gene Weitzel

OK, here's one of me, pretty scary. But it is a testament to how extractions are hot, sticky jobs:










Here's one a little more relaxed and normal:










And here's one of my favorites:


----------



## KES

This is a shot of me out Geocaching.


----------



## hummingberd

Ok, guess I'm in too. I changed some of the pics.











My Second Triathlon of the season, getting my numbers.









working the frames









Me & My Hubby, New Year's Eve










At the fair...


----------



## Jim Fischer

This is Joanne and I.
And yeah, she looks at me that way all the time.


----------



## Oldbee

"And yeah, she looks at me that way all the time". -J.F.

Why? I guess I just don't understand. I have grey hair now too. Nice photos. I guess I'll have to get my,.. "mug" on here too.


----------



## JP

*Pic to go with a name*

http://picasaweb.google.com/pyxicephalus/March212008/photo#5180294957358294130
http://picasaweb.google.com/pyxicephalus/March92008/photo#5175845812572355618
http://picasaweb.google.com/pyxicephalus/March172008/photo#5178917117915925762
http://picasaweb.google.com/pyxicephalus/March122008/photo#5177060042776608722
http://picasaweb.google.com/pyxicephalus/March92008/photo#5175846207709346978


...JP


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper

*My Bee Guardian*

I have three distinguished Gentlemen serving as guardians of my out yards. 
I moved two new colonies out to one location today, this is Vic. He's a total piece of work. 68 year old sweetheart. He'll be my "date" to the State meeting on Saturday.


----------



## Barry Digman

Jim Fischer said:


> This is Joanne and I.
> And yeah, she looks at me that way all the time.




That is a picture of a saint. And Jim.


----------



## MountainCamp

A picture from my part time job. I am on the left.
http://www.mountaincampfarm.com/wst_page4.php?ID2=JlnW6d&RowIdx=&idx=22&file=images/Picture_153.jpg

My youngest helper:
http://www.mountaincampfarm.com/wst_page4.php?idx=36&file=images/DSCF1202.jpg&&ID2=JlnW6d


----------



## kyfarmer

*Here I is*

Here is a pic of me (driver) and my new beek. She bought a bee suit off of the internet so that she could go with me. She liked them better then I would have bet.

http://s258.photobucket.com/albums/hh246/kyhoneyberries/?action=view&current=100_1012.jpg


----------



## peterdubh

Only one i have at the moment but i will put one of me doing bee stuff up soon.


----------



## James Henderson

Photo of me on my day job as a wildlife biologist. Found and relocated a nice gopher snake from our client's construction site in southern Arizona.


----------



## riverrat

*heres my mug*










heres a pic of myself with a swarm I had just got out of a tree 30' foot off the ground
got'er dun without my shotgun










having a cold one with the bees

This swarm turned out bigger than it looked from the ground. I ended up with 3 nuc boxes stacked on top of each other
I did knock a good part of the bees down on my head while getting them out of the tree. Bullseye bill is right. It hurts when a cluster of bees rain down on you. Especially when you are on the top of a 20 foot ladder holding a 10 foot pole with abucket and drawn comb over your head. At that point the bees are quick to let you know your beesuit is in the house


----------



## winevines

Showing Kim Dozier of CBS News a frame of bees at Beekeeping Class Field Day! (Yes, I love that yellow head band made just for us beeks!)

Can not seem to make the photo paste into this fourm, so will provide a link instead
http://www.pbase.com/winevines/image/102871303

Me and my other half hosting a wine tasting in the back yard last summer. Having a little bit too much fun- especially him in that outfit!








http://www.pbase.com/winevines/image/63483353









See story HOneybees Get Human Helpers here: http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=4048278n.


----------



## dbest

*I think I got it now*


----------



## Gary L

1972


----------



## hummingberd

Gary, that is one of the coolest pics I've ever seen. Your beard ROCKS!!


----------



## schmism

The wife snapped this one of me while i was installing packages on 4/4 (a few weeks ago)

http://www.snjschmidt.com/pics/property/steve_bees.jpg


----------



## swamprat

http://i706.photobucket.com/albums/ww63/swampratman2000/bees103.jpg

me and the bees


----------



## jesuslives31548

*me*

me and my daughter sitting by three hives we keep behind the honey house to clean up supers and other boxes we bring in. These bees are very gentle. I guess due to having plenty of honey arounf the honey house.

http://i656.photobucket.com/albums/uu290/jesuslives31548/2008_0523hair0025.jpg


----------



## sqkcrk

I don't think that your daughter is as relaxed as you are. Maybe she would have been more comfortable in a beesuit?


----------



## jesuslives31548

sun was in here eyes, she has a suit to where. Both of my Children (son 14) have grown up working the bees. These hives are located beside the honey house, very gentle. Any other bee yard and she would be in a veil and jacket. Will post more pics soon...


----------



## NowThen

*Nowthen's pics*


----------



## no1cowboy

Foundationless frames

http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s175/no1cowboy/P1000815.jpg

http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s175/no1cowboy/P1000816.jpg

http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s175/no1cowboy/brood.jpg

:thumbsup:


----------



## Terry Small Jr

It seems that male beeks have a higher percentage of facial hair then the bee-fearing general public.


----------



## Terry Small Jr

Uncle Terry and Rebekah









Me and my late wife Jennifer.


----------



## Bsupplier

A hobby other than beekeeping! Released. In front of my cabin in Northern Wisconsin.


----------



## Mrmizilplix

I'm up to it!. me with my little girl on the left,
and neice on the right. 4th of July 2010


----------



## Tara

Not a beek till its spring and they're still alive. 'Till then, here's what I did before bees took up all my spare time.

Pic says it all










Taking a break from the hike










Hawaii--big island










Yay, giraffe.


----------



## hemichuck

First of all TARA,Thanks for your service and of course thanks to all of the other VETS out there who make our world a great safe place to be.
Apparently my wife only takes pictures of me when my head is swelled up but I do have one other








Thats me on the right with my buddy Herschel.I have since lost about 80 pounds.Maybe I can find one where I'm not all swelled up but just in case I will go ahead and put this one on


----------



## Omie

Oh Yeah?
you guys are _a bunch of amateurs_! Who needs guns to get meat? That's _sissy_ stuff!
_Far better to just jump in and grab the victims by surprise with your bare hands, two at a time!:_









Ok well that was a few years ago in my wilder days.

Now i spend more of my time vegetable gardening and playing my banjo:


----------



## Tara

Oh good, another lady beek! I think that's about 5 of us now... C'mon girls, post with pride!


----------



## bigbearomaha

well, I've put it elsewhere, no reason not to here as well. If nothing else, I guess it'll keep the bugs and mice out of the place.












Just be sure to warn all women and children before entering this thread.


----------



## sqkcrk

I don't know how to post pix, but I look just like BBO, except I am older, greyer w/ less hair on top and if I got down in that pose I would need help getting up. And I feel the same way too about self exposure, photographically anyhoo.


----------



## NasalSponge

Me and my honey in Chi town!


----------



## BeeCurious




----------



## Joseph Clemens

I believe I've posted this recent image, somewhere, in another thread, but I'll put it in here too ---->


----------



## jim lyon

Want pics? Mostly courtesy of my daughter who helps me with all things computer.

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001527562450&v=photos&so=15


----------



## Barry

You're all right, Jim!

Facebook > Interests > Movies > What About Bob?


----------



## jim lyon

Hey I'm giving the effort I'm not a slacker!!!



Barry said:


> You're all right, Jim!
> 
> Facebook > Interests > Movies > What About Bob?


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries

This is as much as you are going to see of me! My reflection in my ob hive.

mike


----------



## matt1954

I shall be another brave soul! Photo taken not to terribly long ago. Me in all my law enforcement glory! And some hive photos!

http://i1042.photobucket.com/albums/b422/mattiaccio44/jerry/Picture3.jpg

http://i1042.photobucket.com/albums/b422/mattiaccio44/jerry/photo31004.jpg

http://i1042.photobucket.com/albums/b422/mattiaccio44/jerry/photo21004.jpg

http://i1042.photobucket.com/albums/b422/mattiaccio44/jerry/bees37.jpg


Jerry Mattiaccio


----------



## matt1954

It is a CID badge. I was on SECDEF security detail for a bit, worked general crimes (murder, rape, robbery). Then worked white collar crime. Also did a year undercover with the German police drug teams. Had a blast. I now work as an investigator for the department of Veterans Affairs and i also testify as an expert on a variety of matters on different cases across the country mainly dealing with law enforcement use of force, fraud and homicide. I wrote a book in 2005 called the Army's FBI which is now on the street.


----------



## 2PUPs

This is Mrs 2PUPs and our lil girls . We went over the neighbors for a texas style bbq , I smoked a brisket and pork butt on my smoker .


----------



## Trepanier

004 by animalosophy, on Flickr


----------



## southeastflorida

palm nursery-not excessive nectar, but real peaceful










me at beachside state park-seagrape, mangrove, sable palm, good unusual honey


----------



## Oldtimer

Looks Hot!!


----------



## southeastflorida

I have that "plantation owner" look going on.
Really too much moisture and lack of full sun hive locations, 
but I have to accept what the property owners graciously offer.


----------



## JeffG

http://www.robinsonoutdoors.com/gallery/14/media/160/jeffrey-giannini.html


----------



## Holly

Here is a picture of me with my boys. Not going to win awards for the outfit but all the same that’s me. Holly K.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5413157109/


----------



## Holly

Here are some pic's of Colin in his suit. He is a good helper with the bees and is asking for his own hive. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157625846170907/


----------



## puckrockbeekeeper

http://i1205.photobucket.com/albums/bb432/cutoffpunks/DSC00598.jpg

To bee or not to bee, thats a big hill to go visit the hives, I think I will need some fuel.


----------



## John V

This is one of the few pics I have of myself...in one of my other hobbies. I'm being awarded 1st Degree Black Belt in Taekwondo by my instructor...for peace, not violence... It too, can be a little hot and sweaty...

http://i1121.photobucket.com/albums/l518/JohnV11/100_2581.jpg

Another hobby I love...for peace...
http://i1121.photobucket.com/albums/l518/JohnV11/100_1879.jpg

Later, John


----------



## Omie

Installed 2 nucs into their new hives yesterday.


----------



## tben

Here I am with a couple my first foundationless frames and a new assistant, or is that supervisor? As you can see, he takes this very seriously.


----------



## S_Toast

Here's my hubby, son, and I at son's 1st birthday party.










It's been fun to look through here and put faces with the advice and help I've been given. And now you all know what the "Newb who keeps asking all the questions" looks like


----------



## DCurran

Me
IMG_0753 by currad10, on Flickr
Girlfriend
IMG_0757 by currad10, on Flickr


----------



## WWW

I'm late in getting in this thread but here I am


----------



## wkinne

Thought I would add myself here.









By wkinne at 2011-09-29

This is half my hives.









By wkinne at 2011-09-29

And most of the rest,



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Wayne


----------



## virginiawolf

Here are Several shots of me. There are two of me acting in a film called The Chucks Record Store Movie.
There's one of me doing roof work and one of some latenight guitar strumming. Below are my hives.
My Real life name is Jeff. AKA Virginia Wolf
Thanks to Beesource and all the members!


----------



## gregstahlman

one of the few pics of me. not a very good one though lol


----------



## DC Bees

Okay, here are some pics.The little guy is my grandson at two weeks!


http://i1092.photobucket.com/albums/i418/DCBees/Picture016.jpg

http://i1092.photobucket.com/albums/i418/DCBees/Picture004.jpg


----------



## BoilerJim

I'm in the green T-shirt in the middle. We stopped in Georgia on the way back from Florida and had a visit with John Pluta from all the YouTube video's. He is on the left and my 10 year old daughter to the right.

http://i1169.photobucket.com/albums/r519/CincinnatiReds5/DSC_1032_2.jpg


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI

Here I am.

http://s1110.photobucket.com/albums/h456/AdrianQuineyWI/Mug shots for Beesource/


----------



## MrHappy

I can never get it to work with the advanced one. I have to use the Basic Uploader(link on the bottom right of the upload popup).

And here's a pic of me.


----------



## ryanbekke

Here I am, Plumber- Fisherman- Beekeeper


----------



## Slow Modem

Me and my dad ready for bees.


----------



## jim lyon

Nice pic. Be careful they will sting through those socks like they arent even there.


----------



## irwin harlton

now Jim , would be speaking from experience ?


----------



## Slow Modem

jim lyon said:


> Nice pic. Be careful they will sting through those socks like they arent even there.


That was taken before I got my PM ventillated suit.


----------



## mrqb

me hoping the camera didn't make me look fat...


----------



## Lburou

*Hello! Its me *









Have just built a wood fired oven for pizza (in two minutes), bagettes, bread, etc.....Here is a triple berry pie, my first try at baking a pie in there....See the chunks of butter :yumyum:









Had purchased the 'cottage' style hive tops to put the hives close to the house and look cute. She said no, so, I built an apiary on the side of the hill behind the house. Lots of space to grow hives there. The bees totally ignored those flowers and the half acre of wildflorwers behind those trees....go figure.









This river is behind the house too, should provide water and lots of forage along the banks.


----------



## Tazcan

Just a country girl.


----------



## robherc

Ok, I did a quick "thumb through" of the pics on my computer & here's one I found of me tying my nephew in a knot last year (and he still comes back for more, lol):


----------



## Tazcan

knoty nephew, How funny :lpf:


----------



## RiodeLobo

South East Oregon '08


----------



## sqkcrk

Nice pet. Does the wife let you keep it in the house?


----------



## Mbeck

sqkcrk said:


> Nice pet. Does the wife let you keep it in the house?


That's a wild sheep your not allowed to keep it as a pet.
The hand behind the head is pinching its ear, it temporarily paralyizes them so you can get a good photo after you catch them!

Rio, nice job!


----------



## Oldtimer

LOL! Now I've learned that little trick I'll try it next time!


----------



## sqkcrk

Mbeck said:


> That's a wild sheep your not allowed to keep it as a pet.
> The hand behind the head is pinching its ear, it temporarily paralyizes them so you can get a good photo after you catch them!
> 
> Rio, nice job!


Then you shoot them, right? Are they good eating?


----------



## RiodeLobo

In Oregon this is a once in a lifetime tag. Meaning you can only draw this tag one time ever. The odds of drawing this one was 1 in 188 the year I got it. 

It is proudly displayed in the front waiting room of my office.









I wish I knew how it tasted, shortly after it got back from the butcher I had a chest freezer quit on me when I was gone. I got home to a freezer full of bighorn, 4H lamb and about 100lb of beef soup.


----------



## Mbeck

Really a special thing, I'm jealous.

You can hunt them again in Oregon if you bid on and win a govonors tag!

http://www.dfw.state.or.us/news/2010/june/060810.asp


----------



## RiodeLobo

Or if you win the raffle. But you can only draw it once.


----------



## westernbeekeeper

Guess I am kinda late in replying, but here I am!

Click on each pic for a larger view.


----------



## rick1920

It has been a long time since i was not able to open this site.. how is everyone here?? it's me albert from the philippines


----------



## Harley Craig

I'm pretty new here, usually behind the camera. Here is a pic of me making fun of all my friends who were posting pictures on the last equinox LOL


----------



## Colleen O.

These are a couple years old but show me enjoying some of my other hobbies. (They are the most recent ones I have available from this pc.)






Vintage Vespa






Forge-welding Damascus Steel


----------



## westernbeekeeper

Colleen O. said:


> These are a couple years old but show me enjoying some of my other hobbies. (They are the most recent ones I have available from this pc.)
> View attachment 3553
> Vintage Vespa
> View attachment 3554
> Forge-welding Damascus Steel


Hooray for another lady beekeeper!


----------



## Heintz88

Some boxes i had painted by 5th graders at a local school. 10 Hives worth of new equipment i picked up my second year! Then a river cruise.


----------



## sqkcrk

Colleen O. said:


> These are a couple years old but show me enjoying some of my other hobbies. (They are the most recent ones I have available from this pc.)
> View attachment 3553
> Vintage Vespa
> View attachment 3554
> Forge-welding Damascus Steel


Cool, that's some trip hammer. Where was that Smithy? What did you build?


----------



## Charlie B

Here's me and my lovely bride Jill with our first bee package several years ago. The second picture is Jill telling me to get out and stay out of the kitchen after my first harvest.


----------



## Colleen O.

sqkcrk said:


> Cool, that's some trip hammer. Where was that Smithy? What did you build?


I'm at a friend's studio outside of STL using his forge/power hammer. If you think that is big you should see the one beside the photographer! It is over twice the size of this one. I must admit I'm a little nervous about using the big one. This one is just my size.

I made a billet of "Mosaic" Damascus. I haven't used it yet but it will eventually end up being part of a larger mosaic billet to be used for knives or jewelry. I've been doing too much OT and DIY on my house to have fun with the big tools. (Darn house and "real" job! ;-D )


----------



## Colleen O.

Heintz88 said:


> Some boxes i had painted by 5th graders at a local school. 10 Hives worth of new equipment i picked up my second year! Then a river cruise.


Way to get around the child labor laws! (Just kidding.) Very cute box art! That is one clean and organized wood room. Nice!


----------



## Colleen O.

Charlie B said:


> Here's me and my lovely bride Jill with our first bee package several years ago. The second picture is Jill telling me to get out and stay out of the kitchen after my first harvest.


Did you parley that into your own honey house?


----------



## Charlie B

Colleen O. said:


> Did you parley that into your own honey house?


I did actually so it worked out better for both of us.


----------



## JRG13

Here I am in my Bee Suit, this big girl got in through my veil though..


----------



## jim lyon

Yes! Another member (or is it 2) of the "order of the Tulle"


----------



## JRG13

LOL, how'd you guess that one Jim (are they that distinctive)? I'm not sure if it's the best choice but I haven't wrecked it yet, I only say that cuz a cheap hat might be a wiser choice. The jury's out, she loves insects and stuff right now and liked to watch the bees.... The four legged guy likes to stick his nose right in the entrance too, luckily the bees never minded.


----------



## Lburou

Looks like you are having a hard winter so far JRG


----------



## JRG13

Oh, that was in Summer, it's cooled off a little now finally.


----------



## sqkcrk

View attachment 3649
sqkcrk, aka Mark Berninghausen, and my two most dependable employees. 
View attachment 3650
My NC brother, Herb McIntyre, aka hpm(somethinerother).


----------



## signalten

I'm never serious in photos


----------



## Sharpbees

Bird our turkey wanted a hug> LOL


----------



## captaintat2

Having a cold drink with friends.


----------



## awaggledance

My hive at the Chattanooga Arboretum and Nature Center.


----------



## dadandsonsbees

OK here is one of me. I thought I's post ( actually the wife wanted me to post one) of me. It isn't the best one, but with my mug there really is't a best one.


----------



## snl

Whenever I get a pic.....


----------



## Troutsqueezer

I gotta say, I'm pretty impressed that around 150,000 people have viewed this thread since I first posted it. I think more of you should post pictures though. 

Still keepin' bees, still haven't been stung. That's gotta be a record. 

-Dennis


----------



## snl

Troutsqueezer said:


> Still keepin' bees, still haven't been stung. That's gotta be a record.
> 
> -Dennis


I'm thinking I'm smelling a little BS & that's not BeeSource!


----------



## Troutsqueezer

snl said:


> I'm thinking I'm smelling a little BS & that's not BeeSource!


I know, it sounds like BS but I take no special precautions. Wear just a nylon jacket w/hood and gloves. Sweat pants, sandals, no socks. I know when not to dig around in the hive and when the time is right but mainly, its just luck which will run out at some point. Beside's, its not much of a bragging point so why bother to BS?


----------



## CaBees

I'll play but no pictures of me with bees... just the lil red dog....


----------



## Billy Joe Adair

Me after pulling a load of honey.


----------



## Snookie

Here I am

Snookie:}


----------



## Adi Hodis

Hi, me, I was working at my apiary in Romania. Bees non aggressive.
http://adihodis.sunphoto.ro/Albine/94720020


----------



## Adi Hodis

Another picture of my work in a beehive in Ruskin, Florida. Aggressive bees.
http://adihodis.sunphoto.ro/Albine/94720042


----------



## Barry

Can you explain what you're doing in photo #06072011022 ?


----------



## Adi Hodis

In the first picture, I checked honey. The hives were near a forest of acacia.
In the second picture, I checked queens.

And in this picture, I checked queens in Romania. http://adihodis.sunphoto.ro/Albine/94719998


----------



## Adi Hodis

Barry said:


> Can you explain what you're doing in photo #06072011022 ?


Yes, when I prepared collectors to harvest venom from bees.
Here in use, in this picture. http://adihodis.sunphoto.ro/Albine/94720008

ps
Please delete the first post today and this ps.
Thanks


----------



## Teal

My Grandpa and myself on his 95th birthday. Love him! Can't wait to get some pics with me and some bees...hopefully coming soon!

It is fun to see this post!


----------



## shinbone

Open day of Dusky Grouse season, 2014, in the Colorado Rockies:











Helping a friend distribute nucs, 2014:


----------



## crofter

I am usually on the other side of the camera


----------



## Ian




----------



## TalonRedding

Summer in Alaska







Mess of ducks







Future employee!


----------



## bhfury

Here piggy piggy piggy


----------



## Vance G

Fat old man, not the baby!


----------



## crofter

From the look of those hands and arms there is more than fat there!


----------



## Vance G

I'm not much of a man now but I can remember a time I was.


----------



## Charlie B

Vance G said:


> Fat old man, not the baby!
> View attachment 15028


You could be Ollie's twin brother Vance!


----------



## Barry

Vance G said:


> I'm not much of a man now but I can remember a time I was.


You're just a seasoned man, like I am.


----------



## TalonRedding

None of you look the way I envisioned! It's kinda like listening to a radio personality, you imagine what they look like based on their voice, and when you meet them in person they are nothing like you had thought. It is weird how our minds work...


----------



## Charlie B

TalonRedding said:


> None of you look the way I envisioned! It's kinda like listening to a radio personality, you imagine what they look like based on their voice, and when you meet them in person they are nothing like you had thought. It is weird how our minds work...


I know, right? I pictured Vance and Ollie as younger, more virile guys because of they way they write on BS. What a shock!


----------



## Vance G

I am sure he is a gentleman!


----------



## Honey-4-All

shinbone said:


> Helping a friend distribute nucs, 2014:



Sitting here stalking pics on beesource and came across your picture of the nucs. Looked very familiar. All I can say is that when we dropped them off and spread them out that I was much relieved to open them up and find most in superb shape with less than 1% lost in transit. Any idea how they did for Tims' customers? I heard it was a tough summer in your section of Colorado for honey production.


----------



## Keith Jarrett

Honey-4-All said:


> Looked very familiar. .


Yeah..... I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Eddie Honey

Me and my ass.









Me and the kids.


----------



## lemmje

This is a cool thread! Old, but i enjoyed looking thru the pics of the names of folks i (sorta) know, because i read their posts. 

I don't post often, but i read here pretty religiously, just came across this thread, wanna join in.


----------



## 1102009

That`s me and Mickey after man- trail. He looks real proud. He always finds people. But he`s not a professional.
Me with the AMM checking whether they rear a queen (they do!)


----------



## TXBEELADY

Me and my sweet baby girl.


----------



## Charlie B

Adorable!


----------



## beepro

How come the AMM look like the Italians.
I thought Amm is supposed to be more black over all.
My carnis/Italians mixed mutt is much darker than those.


----------



## 1102009

beepro said:


> How come the AMM look like the Italians.
> I thought Amm is supposed to be more black over all.
> My carnis/Italians mixed mutt is much darker than those.


Look at the TF Forum, please.
I opened a new thread on this topic.


----------



## mcon672

My daughter's first squirrel. She was 7 in photo now 16. Son's first buck, he was 8 in photo will be 20 in January. Time flies.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Charlie B

I really like this thread!


----------



## merdoc

me and the kids


----------



## dtrooster

All work and no play


----------



## aunt betty

I told y'all I was hobbit size.


----------



## Dwarvencheif

At the Getty last year. Nice legs huh


----------



## FreeBee

matt1954 said:


> It is a CID badge. I was on SECDEF security detail for a bit, worked general crimes (murder, rape, robbery). Then worked white collar crime. Also did a year undercover with the German police drug teams. Had a blast. I now work as an investigator for the department of Veterans Affairs and i also testify as an expert on a variety of matters on different cases across the country mainly dealing with law enforcement use of force, fraud and homicide. I wrote a book in 2005 called the Army's FBI which is now on the street.



[MODERATOR EDIT:] A news story suggests that _Matt1954_ didn't quite live up to his employer's expectations.
https://oig.ssa.gov/audits-and-investigations/investigations/feb24-virginia-fraud


----------



## Oldtimer

....


----------



## JWPalmer

Freebee, while this is interesting info, it is the subject of all your posts on Beesource. Methinks thou dost have an axe to grinde.


----------



## clyderoad

FreeBee said:


> [MODERATOR EDIT:] A news story suggests that _Matt1954_ didn't quite live up to his employer's expectations.
> https://oig.ssa.gov/audits-and-investigations/investigations/feb24-virginia-fraud


A News story Suggests? good grief.
That US Gov Office of the Inspector General website states (caps not mine) "VIRGINIA MAN CONVICTED OF SOCIAL SECURITY DISABILITY FRAUD".
The same website announced on Sept 29, 2017 (caps not mine) "VIRGINIA MAN SENTENCED TO 21 MONTHS IN PRISON FOR SOCIAL SECURITY, VETERANS AFFAIRS DISABILITY FRAUD"


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

Clyderoad, the "MODERATOR EDIT" in that post was meant to show that the wording was mine, not the words of the OP. In my judgement, the original message was inappropriate, so I replaced it. My other option was deleting the post entirely.

If other members do not agree with a Moderator decision, that is their option. But this thread is _not_ going to turn into a discussion of moderation.


----------



## FreeBee

JWPalmer said:


> Freebee, while this is interesting info, it is the subject of all your posts on Beesource. Methinks thou dost have an axe to grinde.


I don’t have an axe to grind. Just figured most people would want to know about the people they do business with which is rarely the case in most circumstances.


----------



## FreeBee

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Clyderoad, the "MODERATOR EDIT" in that post was meant to show that the wording was mine, not the words of the OP. In my judgement, the original message was inappropriate, so I replaced it. My other option was deleting the post entirely.
> 
> If other members do not agree with a Moderator decision, that is their option. But this thread is _not_ going to turn into a discussion of moderation.


Sorry I wasn’t trying to be inappropriate. Just was trying to look out for people as I was about to do business with them and decided to see what people had to say.


----------



## clyderoad

Rader Sidetrack, I fully understand it is your edit and what it is meant to show.


----------



## johno

A picture of me in the sunflowers in my home yard, with my assistant who is the brains of the operation.


----------



## JWPalmer

It would appear the brains of the operation is having a whiskey tango foxtrot moment!


----------



## frogpondwarrior

Pic will not open here.


----------



## herbhome

On the buffalo river


----------



## herbhome

View attachment 37896


On the buffalo river


----------



## Verify

Hello, it is me..








...bee house wit AŽ hives


----------



## Cloverdale

Verify said:


> Hello, it is me..
> View attachment 41641
> 
> 
> ...bee house wit AŽ hives
> View attachment 41643


Hello me, nice hives!


----------



## Fiero Mike




----------



## Oldtimer

.
Working bees



Lunch time attracts a crowd


----------



## jim lyon

Looking good OT. Btw, who is the gentleman with you?


----------



## Cloverdale

Mothers Dsy with my daughter. The bees have been very unhappy with this weather!
Here are pics of transferring overwintered dbl nuc with Palmer queens into deeps:


----------



## gww

Cloverdale
You are both very pretty as are your hives. I see you practice what you preach and that you are not scared of your bees. I got stung on the arm today and went into the bathroom to put some benadryl on it and could not figure out where to put the medicine. 
Cheers
gww


----------



## Oldtimer

Looking good Cloverdale, you both!

How to hang beehives upside down is something i have not yet been able to master, I know it happens though because i see it on the internet a lot. 



jim lyon said:


> Looking good OT. Btw, who is the gentleman with you?


LOL, the lovely lady with me is an old friend from many years, she is a hobby beekeeper but enjoys hanging with me from time to time and doing a days commercial beekeeping (at a slightly more leisurely pace these days).


----------



## Cloverdale

“How to hang beehives upside down is something i have not yet been able to master, I know it happens though because i see it on the internet a lot. “

OT, you don’t need to master that “upside down thing” you are already upside down in N.Z! I still can’t figure the upside down photos though.


----------



## Cloverdale

gww said:


> Cloverdale
> You are both very pretty as are your hives. I see you practice what you preach and that you are not scared of your bees. I got stung on the arm today and went into the bathroom to put some benadryl on it and could not figure out where to put the medicine.
> Cheers
> gww


Thank you gww, how are your bees so far this year?


----------



## gww

Cloverdale
My bees are alive and I am not smart enough to know more then that. I have not got what is going on in my mind yet though I see you do with many of your post dealing with diseases lately.
Thanks for asking and I hope yours are well.
Cheers
gww


----------



## Oldtimer

Here ya go Cloverdale, circulated through my side of the planet, and comes out the right way.


----------



## Spur9

Me with my mentor. He tells me that he is now my “consultant” and that he’s still waiting on that first commission check from me.


----------



## Oldtimer

Time to bring this thread back from the dead and find out what some of the names look like!

This one of me from early 70's, note the freshly painted extractors  

I don't think much or any of this equipment would be legal now a days


----------



## Gray Goose

good thread Oldtimer, i'll play
if any wish to put a face to a handle.







first is an ID pic for work.
Then One with me and my boys.

GG


----------



## Newbeek2021




----------



## GregB

Hear, hear.
Swarm chasing as usually.


----------



## Oldtimer

Wow, none of you guys look anything like I imagined 😮


----------



## Newbeek2021

Um...thanks i think?
Yea, thanks! I know im much better looking than what you were imagining lmao


----------



## Oldtimer

😄


----------



## johno

Well the first pic is from the early 1960's when I was still young and stupid, thats me on the left. The other pic is in 2020and the difference is that I am now old and stupid.


----------



## GregB

Forget bees when mulberries are in season.
But of course my CVH is always fun to peek into - can not forgo that one.


----------



## RayMarler

This one just now taken today...


----------



## Gray Goose

Oldtimer said:


> Wow, none of you guys look anything like I imagined 😮


What you figured, I'd be cuter?



GG

BTW I was an avid ZZ top fan in their day,, unknow fact, about me.....


----------



## Oldtimer

The truth? Because of your treatment free stance and a few other things you said, I had a mental picture less ZZ Tops, more skinny hippy.

Just shows, can't judge a book by it's cover LOL

( You did ask 😉 )


----------



## Gray Goose

Oldtimer said:


> The truth? Because of your treatment free stance and a few other things you said, I had a mental picture less ZZ Tops, more skinny hippy.
> 
> Just shows, can't judge a book by it's cover LOL
> 
> ( You did ask 😉 )


agree 
and I would rather talk with folks face to face, this internet thingy is spongy,, easy to miss read someone.
seems harder to relate with out the sight and ears involved. started to message and the email late in life, maybe the kids will be better at it. 
as well the non verbal stuff is not there.

GG


----------

